# Traces écrites



## Marlluna

Buenos días (soleados, al menos por aquí)
En el texto que traduzco tengo un título que dice "traces écrites" y hay un párrafo en que se desarrolla la idea de que después de trabajar oralmente en el aula ciertas actividades se necesita unas "traces écrites". Creo que es lo que antes se llamaba "passage à l'écrit". ¿Alguien me puede decir cómo habría que traducir esto? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

En principio, no se trata exactamente de "passage à l'écrit" sino de lo que se conserva en el cuaderno, por escrito, de lo que se ha dicho anteriormente. Son unos apuntes, pero en vez de tomarlos durante la conversación, se hace un resumen final, más o menos organizado, según lo que decide el profe, en los diez últimos minutos de la clase. 

"traces écrites" es lo que queda, por escrito, de una clase oral que el alumno tendrá que aprender. Le servirá de base para recordar lo que se ha dicho, igual que se hace con los apuntes, pero todos los alumnos apuntan lo mismo : lo que el profesor escribe o mantiene escrito en la pizarra.


----------



## Marlluna

Ya lo entiendo mejor; gracias, Paquit&. De todos modos, sigo sin saber cómo traducir. ¿Qué te parecería si pusiera simplemente "el escrito"? No me convence tampoco, pero no veo solución.


----------



## Paquita

Creo que debes mantener la idea de "apuntes" y si tu párrafo indica "... en que se desarrolla la idea de que después de trabajar oralmente en el aula ", se entenderá perfectamente de qué se trata ¿no te parece?
o "apuntes de conclusión" o "resumen apuntado/ en el cuaderno" o algo por el estilo.

Otra vez, es un resumen dado por el profe, y no algo apuntado por los alumnos


----------



## Marlluna

Se trata de un título. Y luego se explica que se puede poner por escrito lo que se ha hablado o incluso hacer un cartel donde se refleje eso mismo; por eso me resisto a poner lo de "apuntes": porque si lo escrito es a través de un cartel, no tendría ya esa idea.
Otra duda: ese cuaderno en el que escriben, ¿se trata de lo que llamáis los franceses "cahier de vie"?


----------



## Paquita

Marlluna said:


> ¿se trata de lo que llamáis los franceses "cahier de vie"?


 
No sé lo que estamos supuestos llamar así...

Es verdad que los españoles teñéis carpetas de apuntes con hojas separadas...Los francesitos tienen que llevar un cuaderno (de100/200 páginas) para cada asignatura...y una mochila de 10 kg

Puedes poner = resumen (final) de la clase..


----------



## blue moore

¿y que tal anotaciones?


----------



## washywa

Paquit& said:


> No sé lo que estamos supuestos llamar así...



Si me permites que te corrija Paquit&, y sin ánimo de molestar, a mi parecer esto es incorrecto en castellano y si no me equivoco puede ser un fallo proveniente del verbo en francés être censé + infinitif.
En todo caso sería: "No sé a qué se supone que llamamos así."
Con respecto a traces écrites soy estudiante y en clase los profesores a veces utilizan la palabra apuntes para referisre a cualquier cosa que tengamos escrita pese a que sea común para todos.
Atentamente,

washywa


----------



## Paquita

washywa said:


> Si me permites que te corrija Paquit&,


 
¿Culpa del peso de la mochila o de la hora de la siesta?  Gracias, Washywa ...No molestas en absoluto, al contrario..


----------



## Marlluna

Vuelvo otra vez a la carga... No puedo poner "apuntes" pues se trata de niños muy pequeños (maternelle) y lo que escriben no puede implicar esas anotaciones que servirían para alumnos mayores. ¿Qué os parece lo que había propuesto "el escrito" o "en el cuaderno" (aunque no sé si a esta edad lo tienen")? ¿alguna otra opción?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## blue moore

pues siendo maternal o preescolar, no será más fácil que todo eso y será un paso hacia el escrito?...desde los garabatos, etc...?


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, eso creo yo, pero no sé cómo ponerlo. ¿Paso hacia el escrito? Me parecía un poco largo y yo había pensado poner sólo "el escrito". ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## blue moore

¿por qué no nos escribes el contexto, y la frase completa que quieres utilizar'


----------



## GURB

Hola Marlluna
Paquita te ha explicado con toda claridad lo que es "une trace écrite".
_"Après chaque cours il doit y avoir sur votre cahier une trace écrite de ce qui a été dit ou fait"_ disait-on à nos élèves et nos assistants espagnols reprenaient nos paroles et parlaient sans problème de *"una huella escrita",* et c'est bien l'expression qui convient pour rendre le français. '"El escrito" que tu proposes est beaucoup trop vague pour rendre l'expression française, si chère à nos inspecteurs pédagogiques.
Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

Blue moore: se trata del título de un párrafo tal y como explicaba al principio. De ahí quizás la dificultad: que lo he de decir muy brevemente.

Gurb, me da la sensación de que cuando eres assistant (yo también lo he sido) adaptas un poco la lengua a la situación particular; no me parece que en España (no sé si en otros países de lengua castellana) se use lo de "huella escrita" en el aula. De todos modos, valoro mucho tus opiniones, ya lo sabes, y me he puesto a buscar. He encontrado esto (aclaremos que no estamos en contexto de enseñanza): “Una huella escrita y oral: el documento entregado para dejar la huella escrita de alguna gestión se llama “nota verbal” o incluso “no papel” (http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/es/mi...nciones-del-ministerio_486/ejecucion_839.html)


----------



## blue moore

marlluna
esto he encontrado en la web al respecto, me pareció muy interesante...sigue leyendo justo más allá de lo que traigo...
*Les traces écrites*

 L’expression « traces écrites » englobe plusieurs documents différents : textes, dessins, schémas, graphes, tableaux, affiches, etc.
Les élèves sont invités individuellement ou en groupe à produire des écrits (textes, dessins, schémas, graphes) qui sont acceptés en l’état et utilisés en classe comme moyens pour mieux apprendre. Les élèves possèdent chacun un cahier d’expériences qui comporte en général trois types d’écrits bien distincts : les écrits individuels, les écrits intermédiaires et les écrits collectifs, les deux premiers étant libres, peu organisés tout au moins au début. En effet, progressivement avec l’aide du maître mais aussi par autocorrection, l’élève organise ses notes, améliore son orthographe et son expression écrite.


----------



## Marlluna

Exactamente, blue moore, has dado en el clavo. Pero... ¿cómo se diría eso en castellano?
Muchas gracias por tomarte tantas molestias; a ver si a alguien se le ocurre cómo se llamaría a esas "traces écrites" en una escuela española.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

- ¿constancias escritas? ¿o es demasiado fuerte?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## carlotalafargue

carlotalafargue said:


> Pues yo diría que no existe propiamente un término generalizado: _cuaderno de tareas, carpeta de deberes, cuaderno de trabajos..._ pero es verdad que ello no da idea de "producción gráfica/escrita" que andas buscando. _¿(Carpeta de) trabajos del curso?_ _¿Mis tareas del año?_ Seguro que a alguien se le ocurre algo.


----------



## Marlluna

Todos entendemos de qué se trata pero no damos con el término; si hay algún maestro o maestra de pequeñines en el foro que se manifieste, por favor...
A mí se me ocurre "trabajos escritos". ¿qué os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

Y, jugando un poco con las palabras: Trazas y trazos.

No sé, es que el resto me resulta muy serio para unos peques.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Y qué tal *expresiones*?


----------



## Marlluna

Me parece a mí que debe haber una expresión consagrada para esto, aunque no la conocemos. Qué pena. Trazas y trazos quedaría bien en otro contexto, me parece a mí, pero no si se trata de una expresión concreta.
Y hablando de "expresiones" (un placer volver a leerte por aquí, Víctor) me parece ambiguo. Quizás diciendo "expresión escrita" (en contraposición a "expresión oral"). ¿Qué os parece? 
A mí ya no me parece nada más. Me voy a dormir.
Buenas noches.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo hablaría de "rastro escrito".

En un documento europeo, lo han traducido como "documentación"
(¡tampoco lo han visto claro!).


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola Marlluna,

*Trabajos escritos* es lo mejor hasta ahora. Te iba a proponer *lengua escrita* pero tu propuesta me parece muy apropiada (por fin...) sobre todo tratándose de un título.


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, a mí tampoco me parece mal, aunque dudaba también con lo de "expresión escrita", pero creo que tienes razón.


----------

